# Wheeled plow shoes



## smileytmroper (Jan 16, 2007)

Anybody ever built, or know if there are any available commercially, snow plow shoes that are wheels instead of skids? I have about 3 miles of chip and sealed road to plow that eats shoes very fast, I have resurfaced, and hard surfaced the shoes, but that only slows the wear process a in 1/2, I am looking at resurfacing my shoes several times during the winter. I also have about 8 miles of gravel road to plow, so running without the shoes isn't an option, and then it would just eat the blade. Any thoughts, or help would be much appreciated. I am thinking of getting some small wheels, found some in Northern Tool that are rubber, but are airless, that would work, and building a way to attach them to the plow. Again, any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*What size Plow/Truck?*



smileytmroper;352991 said:


> Anybody ever built, or know if there are any available commercially, snow plow shoes that are wheels instead of skids? I have about 3 miles of chip and sealed road to plow that eats shoes very fast, I have resurfaced, and hard surfaced the shoes, but that only slows the wear process a in 1/2, I am looking at resurfacing my shoes several times during the winter. I also have about 8 miles of gravel road to plow, so running without the shoes isn't an option, and then it would just eat the blade. Any thoughts, or help would be much appreciated. I am thinking of getting some small wheels, found some in Northern Tool that are rubber, but are airless, that would work, and building a way to attach them to the plow. Again, any help would be much appreciated.


 They make wheels for larger 10'++ Highway plows .What size blade are we talking?


----------



## smileytmroper (Jan 16, 2007)

This is a 7.5 foot blade on a Chevy Pickup. I was thinking something almost like a caster wheel.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

smileytmroper;353151 said:


> This is a 7.5 foot blade on a Chevy Pickup. I was thinking something almost like a caster wheel.


Search around ; http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/static.jsp?page=about.html

They have a bunch of industrial suff.
I would think a larger diameter wheel so it would roll over stuff???.....


----------



## smileytmroper (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't think I can go to big or I run into clearance issues when I angle my blade. Thanks for the link.


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*casters for small plow*

they can be done ,i have made them before for a 10'western plow} built them with hard cast wheels from mcmaster carr and acme threaded rod it's a real job but can be done.as you surmised you are working with limited room and making them heavy duty enough to survive with steel or pneumatic wheels is going to be tough and not cheep if you are in a hurry.getting a tire and wheel heavy duty enough in the room available,might want to use hard rubbers wheels!:salute:


----------



## payton (Nov 3, 2005)

i would use a rubber wheel.. air inflated tire would be best.. roll over stuff better then a hard wheel.

payton


----------

